# Audi Quattro .............. Again.



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just bought this today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Paul....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It looks darn cool. The sort of car I always wanted. However when I was driving they were more expensive, & not available in auto. Looking forward to seeing it Paul


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Sigh...







Michele Mouton, or when Rally driving was actually interesting!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

At last! You got one









It looks mint, a great colour too, enjoy it Paul


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice Motor PAUL









What size is she, I know the 2.8s have silly amounts of Torque?

Bet she shifts like a Spaceship, the millenium falcon









Regards

BRy



MarkF said:


> At last! You got one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

2.2 5 cylinder engine, 5 speed manual g/box. No idea how fast (but hopefully not slow) as there were too many speed cameras/speed bumps/other cars on the road to build up any great amount of speed. Test drive was really to make sure that there were no colouds of smoke from the engine, no ominous clonks from the suspension & that the brakes and steering worked (you'll be happy to know that everything worked fine







). I'll leave the actual breaking down for the journey back (from Liverpool to Leeds) on saturday







!!


----------

